# htaccess Sprachen umleiten



## Alaniak (7. November 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich hab da eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich eine Typo3 Seite mit diversen Sprachen. Jetzt kann man die einzelnen Sprachen immer nur wie folgt aufrufen: http://www.domain.de/it/home.html

Ich möchte aber, dass man die Sprache auch so aufrufen kann: http://www.domain.de/it/

Im Moment bekomm ich noch einen 404Error wenn ich die Sprache so aufrufen möchte. 
Bei einer alten Seite von mir ging das, ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung mehr wie das ging. An der htaccess konnte ich nichts feststellen und an der realurlconfig konnte ich auch nichts finden?!

Vielleicht hat mir jemand einen Tipp.
Danke schonmal


----------

